# Ces applications extraordinaires



## karting1234 (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si c'est à cause du peu de modifications qu'a apporté iOS 6 mais ... ça me crève le cur de devoir le dire mais ... je commence à me lasser de mon iPhone  et ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas découvert une de ces applications (utiles ou non) qui vous font dire "Ouaaah" et qui vous font penser "P***** tout ce qu'on peut faire avec un smartphone quand même ...", la dernière en date étant TextGrabber. Alors, connaîtriez-vous une de ces "perles" plus ou moins connues qui nous font nous, fan de nouvelles technologies, nous émerveiller ?Merci d'avance  sur ce, je vais regarder le Grand Prix de Singapour :3


----------



## Lauange (24 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Je trouve magic plan assez bluffant


----------



## karting1234 (24 Septembre 2012)

Yep ! Et d'une  Quelqu'un d'autre pour partager ses découvertes ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2012)

karting1234 a dit:


> Yep ! Et d'une  Quelqu'un d'autre pour partager ses découvertes ?


Podcasts.. ok je sors


----------

